# GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)



## D@rk (23. Mai 2012)

*GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Hey Leute,
habe mir gedacht ich spendiere mal meiner Grafikkarte einen neuen Kühler.
Die Frage war am anfang welchen ich mir hohlen soll. Nach mehreren Testen die ich gelesen habe über

-Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II-Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III
-Thermalright Shaman
-EKL Alpenföhn Peter 
usw.


Hatte ich beschlossen den Zalman zu nehmen.
Dieser weißt ja die (fast) besten Temperaturen auf. Ist sehr leise und nicht so extrem groß von der bauhöhe.
Doch vorhin habe ich gelesen das der Zalman VF3000F nicht auf der gtx580,auf dem pcb, angeklemmt werden kann sodas der lüfter von der graka geregelt wird.
Stimmt´s oder habe ich mich da verlesen.


Könntet ihr mir helfen. Evtl einen besseren kühler empfehlen?
Mfg


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Ist deine Graka Referenzdesign?


----------



## D@rk (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

ja ist EVGA ref. design


----------



## feldex (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

naja zum regeln hast ja die kleine Lüftersteuerung FANMATE


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Also der 580er würde ich dann doch den Peter gönnen wenn es wirklich leise sein soll. Der Zalmann ist gut, jedoch schon etwas lauter um die GTX 580 auf Temperaturen zu halten. Ich selbst möchte meinen Peter nicht mehr missen. Wenn der Platz vorhanden ist nimm den.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

kk danke für die info. aber die lüfter auf dem pcb anbinden geht nicht oder?


----------



## RRCRoady (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Hallo!
100%ig kann ich dir das nicht bestätigen. Aber bei den Tests die ich gelesen habe werden die Lüfter vom Zalman immer am Mainboard angesteckt. Dann kann da schon was dran sein.
Ich selbst hab den Arctic Cooling auf meiner GTX580. Die Karte bleibt bei z.b. BF3 unter 60° und die Lüfter sind nicht hörbar. Den kann ich dir absolut empfehlen und die Lüfter werden direkt an der Grafikkarte angesteckt


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

und welcher arctic ist zu empfehlen?

*  Accelero Xtreme III *

*  Accelero Xtreme PLUS II
* *  Accelero XTREME Plus  *


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Nimm jenen:


Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Danke aber wo liegt denn der unterschied zwischen den allen?


----------



## RRCRoady (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Nimm jenen:
> 
> 
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | Geizhals Deutschland


Jap, den hab ich auch drauf 
Gruß


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen Shaman per Adapter von Aquatuning mit der Karte verbunden. Vorher hatte ich den Shaman am Mainboard angeklemmt, weshalb er dann immer max. Rotation gelaufen ist. War zwar nicht laut, ich finde es aber eleganter, wenn die Karte den Lüfter regelt. Zumal der Lüfter jetzt fast immer mit minimaldrehzahl läuft. Recht entspannt. 

Wenn ich später zu hause bin, such ich ma den Aquatuning Link raus und poste...


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

DIe Lüfter vom Peter habe ich auch an der VGA angeschlossen. Dazu benötigt man PWM Lüfter wie die NB Blcksilent PLPS, einen PWM Adapter und ein Y-Kabel. Funktioniert mit eigener Afterburner Lüftersteuerung wunderbar.
Der Arctic ist auch gut, nur man ist halt an die Lüfter gebunden. Wenn dich das nicht stört kannst du da ein bisschen Geld einsparen.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

@ Scholle_Satt: Wär super wenn du den Link posten könntest

Also könnte icht

-Den Peter mit PWM Lüfter und Y-Adapter auf der Graka anschließen.
-Den Shaman auch auf der Karte anschließen
-oder den Arctic direkt aunschließen.

So ich guck mal wie viel die alle kosten und welcher die beste Kühlleistung bzw am Leisesten ist.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Peter hat die beste Kühlleistung und ist potentiell am leisesten, da die Lüfter selbst gewählt werden können. Den Shaman gibt es leider nicht mehr, fällt also raus. Der Arctic hat ein bisschen weniger Kühlpotential und die Lüfter sind nicht austauschbar / selbst wählbar, dafür ist er jedoch günstiger.

Als Adapter brauchst du für den Peter den. Zudem noch so ein Y-Kabel.

Zusätzlich habe ich mein Bios meiner 580 geflasht um eine geringer minimaldrehzahl zu ermöglichen (unter 25%)


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Mit welchem Tool hast du dein Bios geflasht? Und würdest du mir deinen Takt&Temps verraten?

Bei Caseking gibt es im mom Alpenföhn Peter "Wing Boost Edition 120mm" bzw. Alpenföhn Peter "Wing Boost Edition 140mm" im Angebot.
Diese sind PWM gesteuert. Die könnte ich ja verwenden.


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Shaman gibt es leider nicht mehr, fällt also raus.



Möööp!  Bin hier grad mit dem Smartphone unterwegs, deswegen kann ich nicht richtig schauen. Aber mit der Amzon-App finde ich ohne Probleme den Shaman für 54 €. Lieferbar ohne Probleme.


Edit: Schaust du hier: lagernd! http://www.pc-cooling.de/product_info.php?products_id=9513&language=de&ref=1000


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Kurze zwischenfrage.
Wie lang wird die GTX580 mit dem Peter(2x140mm) oben drauf?


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Da hast du recht, da war ich nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Er war zumindest Anfang des JAhres ausverkauft und wurde laut TR nicht mehr produziert. 

Dennoch würde ich auf keinen Fall den Shaman nehmen. Der Grund: Beim Peter kann man die Grundplatte der GTX 580 einfach dranlassen. Das PCB biegt sich somit nicht mehr durch und die VRMs sind besser gekühlt. Zudem ist der Peter einfacher montierbar und es ist nahezu auszuschließen das die HW durch einen fehlerhaften Einbau einen Defekt erleidet. Die etwas bessere Kühlleistung spricht auch für den Peter. Zudem hat man durch den Shaman kaum einen Preisvorteil, was ja auch für das Alpenföhn-Produkt spricht.

Für die GTX 680: Shaman, da Peter nicht passt (Stromturm)
Für die GTX 580: Peter aus oben genannten Gründen. (Wenn es günstiger sein soll auch Accelero)

@ Dark: Das Bios kannst du so flashen wie es McClaine in diesem link beschrieben hat. Nächstes mal Suchfunktion benutzen. Ich fahre im Moment nur 800 MHz bei knapp unter einem 1,00 Vcore. Die Temps sind bei maximaldrehzahlen um die 800 - 900 rpm mit 120 mm Lüftern (NB PLPS) bei etwas über 60 Grad (3h BF3). GEhäuselüfter und CPU unter Last von 600 bis 900rpm, je nach Lüfter. Mir ist es extrem wichtig das es sehr leise ist, deshalb die geringe Taktung. ZUdem habe ich ein extrem gechlossenes Case (P182). Mit einem luftigeren Case können die tempos deutlich geringer sein.


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Dennoch würde ich auf keinen Fall den Shaman nehmen. Der Grund: Beim Peter kann man die Grundplatte der GTX 580 einfach dranlassen. Das PCB biegt sich somit nicht mehr durch und die VRMs sind besser gekühlt. Zudem ist der Peter einfacher montierbar und es ist nahezu auszuschließen das die HW durch einen fehlerhaften Einbau einen Defekt erleidet. Die etwas bessere Kühlleistung spricht auch für den Peter. Zudem hat man durch den Shaman kaum einen Preisvorteil, was ja auch für das Alpenföhn-Produkt spricht.


 
Wo genau liegt denn der Unterschied in der Montage? Dürfte doch bei beiden genau gleich sein. Nur, weil beim Peter die Bodenplatte dranbleiben kann, ändert sich nix am Aufwand, auser halt der Schritt "Bodenplatte abnehmen" (ich hätte da viel mehr Angst, dass was beim Flashen vom Bios schief geht). 

Was den Preisvorteil angeht, Shaman 54,99 € bei PC-Cooling, Peter 79,90 beim Käsekönig. Das würde ich nicht als "kaum einen Preisvorteil" bezeichnen. Die Nunancen die der Peter besser kühlt, kann man auch vergessen. Das sind Peanuts. 

Der Shaman hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man nicht erst das Bios flashen muss, um ihn unhörbar zu bekommen. Mit 40 % Rotation hörst du selbst dann nix, wenn du mit der Nase genau davor hängst (beim Werkeln im PC z.B. ). Zudem ist der Shaman, wie du richtig sagst, kompatibel zur GTX 680 ist und kann weiterverwendet werden . Der Peter leider nicht.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Hab n angebot bekommen für den Peter für ca.45€ lüfter usw habe ich alles hier. Ich würde nur gerne wissen wie lang das dinge ist...weil ich hab das gefühl der passt nicht


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Kuck doch. Bei den von dir geposteten Caseking Links steht die Länge mit dabei. Und in ein normales Gehäuse passt das Ding doch sicher. So ca. 30 cm Platz für die Graka haben doch die Meisten. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Peter, auch mit 140mm Lüftern, länger ist.

Im Übrigen kannst du, sollten zwei 140mm Lüfter überstehen und zu lang sein, natürlich das Teil auch mit nem 140mm Lüfter und nem 120mm Lüfter betreiben. Ggf. passt das Teil ja dann...


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

ja die länge vom peter alleine steht da aber wie lang wird die karte wenn der drauf ist....die wird doch dann länger.
Die Slotblende bzw der Lüfterhalter ist ja auch lang und das steht niergentwo....


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt denn der Unterschied in der  Montage? Dürfte doch bei beiden genau gleich sein. Nur, weil beim Peter  die Bodenplatte dranbleiben kann, ändert sich nix am Aufwand, auser halt  der Schritt "Bodenplatte abnehmen"



Erstens macht wie bereits erwähnt die Bodenplatte das ganze Konstrukt stabiler und die VRMs bleiben kühler, was v.a. für starkes OC der GTX 580 wichtig ist.



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Das PCB biegt sich somit  nicht mehr durch und  die VRMs sind besser gekühlt. Zudem ist der Peter  einfacher montierbar  und es ist nahezu auszuschließen das die HW durch  einen fehlerhaften  Einbau einen Defekt erleidet.



Man spart sich dadurch das die Bodenplatte draufbleiben kann auch des  bekleben mit Kühlkörpern. Hierbei entstehen oft Fehler oder die kleinen  Kühlkörper fallen irgendwann ab, was für die Hardware relativ fatal ist.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> (ich hätte da viel mehr Angst, dass  was beim Flashen vom Bios schief geht).



Ist relativ ungefährlich. Wenn doch etwas passieren sollte (sehr unwahrscheinlich) andere Graka rein und zurückflashen



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was den Preisvorteil angeht, Shaman 54,99 € bei PC-Cooling, Peter 79,90 beim Käsekönig. Das würde ich nicht als "kaum einen Preisvorteil" bezeichnen. Die Nunancen die der Peter besser kühlt, kann man auch vergessen.



Guck mal was die Lüfter des Bundles einzeln kosten. Zudem ist der Lüfter des Shaman nicht wirklich gut, ich würde ihn tauschen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Shaman hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man nicht erst das Bios flashen  muss, um ihn unhörbar zu bekommen. Mit 40 % Rotation hörst du selbst  dann nix, wenn du mit der Nase genau davor hängst (beim Werkeln im PC  z.B. ).



Unhörbar... Ich liebe diesen Ausdruck.
Neee, Spaß beiseite. Die TR Lüfter sind nicht wirklich schlecht, jedoch ist die Minimaldrehzahl sehr hoch (um 900rpm). Zudem neigen diese dann v.a. in horizontaler Lage zu Nebengeräuschen. Für gehobene Silentansprüche unbrauchbar. Meine NB plps (120mm!) liefen ihne flash auf 850 rpm minimal, das würdest du wohl auch als unhörbar bezeichnen. 

Das flashen ist keine Pflicht und wohl nur für jemanden wie mich unumgänglich gewesen.



EDIT:


D@rk schrieb:


> ja die länge vom peter alleine steht da aber wie   lang wird die karte wenn der drauf ist....die wird doch dann länger.
> Die Slotblende bzw der Lüfterhalter ist ja auch lang und das steht niergentwo....



Bei ner GTX 580 entspricht die Länge ungefähr dem PCB. Was darüber  hinausragt sind die Lüfter. Wenn es eng ist nimm einfach 2 120mm die  passen dann und stehen nicht so weit über. Zudem hält die HAlterung dann  besser, biegt nicht so durch und das Kühlkonstrukt wirkt einfach  "zusammengehöriger". Empfehlung sind die NB PLPS.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

Also ist der peter auf der gtx installiert nicht länger als das pcb selbst.
Die blende kann ich dann mit 2x140 oder 2x120 oder mischen passend zusammenstellen?!?
Hab ich das alles richtig verstanden?


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Ja hast du, wobei die 2x 140mm etwas über die Befestigungsschiene überstehen und nicht mehr 100% halten. Die beste Lösung sind 2 x 120mm. Wenn du mischst wird es wieder schwieriger mit der Regelung, da die Lüfter identisch angesteuert werden, aber sich unterschiedlich verhalten. 

Ein Freund hat jedoch auch einen 120mm und einen 140mm, da die SATA Stecker im Weg waren.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Dankeschön Leute hab grade den Peter für 46€ gekauft.
Bestell jetzt noch den VGA Adapter und den Y-Adabter wenn ich keinen mehr hier habe.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Sehr gut, du wirst es denke ich nicht bereuhen 

Lüfter nicht vergessen, welche nimmst du denn jetzt? Achte bei dem Y-Adapter darauf das es ein PWM-Adapter sein muss, also 4-pin. Die normalen 3-pim üassen nicht.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Bin krampfhaft auf der suche einen shop zufinden, der den VGA PWM Adapter und einen Y PWM Adapter hat xD habe aber kein erfolg.
Eine lüfterberatung wäre ganz gut...ich brauch 2x120mm pwm (^^ hab ja aufgepasst)


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Gute Wahl. Aquatuning hat übrigens ne halbe Ewigkeit (4 Wochen oder so) gebraucht, bis der Adapter hier war. Scheint nicht oft nachgefragt zu werden und musste dann wohl auf Bestellung beim Hersteller handgeklöppelt werden. Und Aquatuning ist leider aufgrund momentan laufenden DDOS Angriffes zur Zeit grad nicht zu erreichen. Also gibts auch keine Möglichkeit zu schauen, wann so ein Ding lieferbar ist.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

-.- dann muss ich wohl nach dem basteln erstmal meine lüfter dranmachen und die über mb regeln 
dann wird später bestellt .... ich hoffe man kommt an der VGA PWM Buchse noch dran nach dem umbau

PS KÄSEKÖNIG is auch down!?


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Kannst ja ma googeln, es gibt glaub ich auch ne Möglichkeit, am Grakalüfteranschluss einen Pin umzubiegen. Dann passt auch der PWM-Lüfter. Wie gesagt, da gibts nen "Trick", musste aber mal nach googeln.


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Neeee anner Grafikkarte biege ich nix um  bin ja nicht irre und dann knackt das teil 

EDIT:

Was haltet ihr von den "NB Blacksilent XLP 120mm PWM"


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*



D@rk schrieb:


> Bin krampfhaft auf der suche einen shop zufinden,  der den VGA PWM Adapter und einen Y PWM Adapter hat xD habe aber kein  erfolg.
> Eine lüfterberatung wäre ganz gut...ich brauch 2x120mm pwm (^^ hab ja aufgepasst)





Jackey555 schrieb:


> Empfehlung sind die NB PLPS.



Weiterhin bleibt es bei den NB Blacksilentpro PLPS. Sind neben den BeQuiet im Moment meiner Meinung nach die besten Lüfter und machen auch horizontal keine Nebengeräusche. Die Bequiet fallen raus, da der Rahmen nicht 100% für die Befestigung am Peter geegnet sind, würde ich also nicht empfehlen.

Vor allem Noiseblocker Lüfter sollte man jedoch bevor man sie horizontal (liegend) verbaut etwa einen Tag vertikal (stehend) vor dem Einbau bei 12V "einlaufen" lassen. (Schmiermittelverteilung da Gleitlager, vermeidung von Nebengeräuschen).

Erhältlich sind die Prachtstücke überall und z.B. auch hier.



D@rk schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den "NB Blacksilent XLP 120mm PWM"



Keine schlechten Lüfter, aber auch nicht wirklich hochwertig. Kommt ein bisschen auf deine Ansprüche an, was ist denn sonst so an Lüftern verbaut?


----------



## D@rk (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Dankeschön hab die mir gespeichert.
Warum sind die den deine Empfehlung...?

Ist der Airflow (fürdermenge) nicht mehr=besser?


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Nein ist es nicht. Es kommt immer darauf an einen vernünftigen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung zu finden. Ansonsten hätten wir alle Delta-Lüfter im System, die wahnsinnig viel Luft befördern, das System schön kühl halten, sich jedoch anhören wie ein 3000Watt Staubsauger.

Die NB Blacksilentpro PLPS haben ein sehr gutes, langlebiges Lager. Sie haben für PWM-Lüfter einen sehr hohen Regelbereich (gehen auf 550 - 600 rpm runter) und halten diese Drehzahl ohne Nebengeräusche (klackern, zwitschern, schleifgeräusche und was es sonst noch so gibt). Dadurch könne sie im idle und bei Bedarf schön leise geregelt werden. Bei Bedarf geht es dann relativ weit hoch mit Drehzahl und Luftdurchsatz ihne dabei allzu aufdringlich zu werden. Zudem haben sie eine sehr gute Ausstattung (steckbare, verlängerbare Kabel, schön gesleeved usw.) Sie sind vielseitig einsetzbar (auch z.B. Radis) und haben eine geringe Serienstreuung (Montagsmodelle bisher nicht untergekommen wie z.B. bei den Slipsteams, da extreme Unterschiede) Ich hoffe es ist jetzt nachvollziehbar warum ich diese Lüfter favorisiere.


----------



## D@rk (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Keine schlechten Lüfter, aber auch nicht wirklich hochwertig. Kommt ein bisschen auf deine Ansprüche an, was ist denn sonst so an Lüftern verbaut?


 
Ich habe sonst noch 2x140mm Enermax Apollish Vegas am Radi, 1x Xigmatek Crystal 120 Blue HINTEN, 1xLian Li 140mm(Lancool K62 Standart) Front

Edit:
Die Enermax die ich am Radi habe sind auch flüsterleise...den xigma muss ich etwas runterregeln weil der sonst etwas laut ist


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Ich finde den Preis der NB Blacksilentpro Serie jetzt nicht übertrieben und du bekommst mit einem geringen Aufpreis sehr gute Lüfter. Wenn das restliche System einigrmaßen leise ist sollte man das denke ich investieren. Die Enermax sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Lüfter mit LEDs, wenn es unbedingt bei dir leuchten muss kannst du auch die nehmen. Ist alles letztendlich deine Entscheidung


----------



## D@rk (25. Mai 2012)

Leuchten brauchen diese nicht... Im pc leuchtet schon das wichtigste
Ausgleichsbehälter radiator uswusw... Dann muss die graka nicht leuchten da die lüfter eh drunter versteckt sind 

Alles bestellt mal gucken wanns kommt caseking und evilware.


----------



## Jackey555 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Sehr gut, vermide jedoch bitte Doppelposts. Gib Rückmeldung wie alles geklappt hat. Wurden es jetzt die Blacksilentpro plps?


----------



## D@rk (26. Mai 2012)

Bestellt habe ich bei evilware.de

1Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM Verteiler auf 2x 4Pin PWM
Lieferzeit: 3-4 Tage
81063  1,49 € 1,49 €

Und bei Caseking

2x		Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm		LUNO-033		 14,90 EUR*		 29,80 EUR*
inkl. MwSt. 19% 
1x		Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten		ZUAD-367		 2,90 EUR*		 2,90 EUR*
inkl. MwSt. 19% 

Hatte da noch einen gutschein


----------



## Jackey555 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Gute Wahl!  

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit den Teilen und eine Rückmeldung mit Bildern wäre interessant.


----------



## D@rk (27. Mai 2012)

Rückmeldung und bilder kommen sobald ich fertig bin


----------



## D@rk (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Sooooo, nachdem ich gestern um 12 Uhr meine Paket von Caseking mit den NB bekommen habe, bin ich direkt mit dem Grakaumbau angefangen.
Die anleitung ist nicht grade die beste vom Peter aber es gibt ja Youtube 
Dank diesem Video gings super einfach 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJFFW5Og-v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Nachdem ich die GTX580 rausgebaut hatte,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und das ganze schöne zubehör ausgepackt hatte konnte ich dann anfangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verkleidung mit den 6 Kleinen schrauben habe ich gut abbekommen (waren aber versammt fest  )
Danach löste ich den Kühlkörper ab. Da ich vor dem umbau noch ein Benchmark durchlaufen ließ war die Wärmeleitpast noch schön warm und der Kühler ließ sich ganz einfach ablösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch dann musste ich die Grundkühlplatte lösen und so einen kleinen"süßen" Torx musste ich erstmal finden. Gott sei dank das ich noch von meinem letzten Handy Umbau noch das Werkzeug in meiner Lade rumliegen hatte und der Torx sogar passte  War natürlich mega erleichtert und ich konnte weiter umbauen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Grundplatte abgeschraubt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

musste ich nur noch den Lüfter abscharauben und abnehmen, der klebte aber gut fest und war etwas fummel arbeit.

Und dann ging eigentlich die ganze Geschichte wieder Rückwärts xD.
Wärmeleitpaste drauf und grundplatte wieder draufschruaben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe auch direkt den PWM VGA Adapter draufgesteckt.
Jetzt kam der Peter an die Reihe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sehr einfach war. Die "SCHENKEL" neben dem GPU-Kühler,sag ich einfachmal , musste ich tauschen. Die Schrauben sind aber leider nicht die best Qualität. Danach mussten nur die Gewindestifte in die Schenkel geschraubt werden und mit dem mitgeliefertem Sechskannt-mini-Schlüssel VORSICHTIG angezogen werden. Dann nurnoch die Graka kopfüber auf den Peter setzen, Backplate drauf, 4x2 unterlegscheiben platzieren und festschrauben. Am besten man achtet direkt dadrauf das man die langen gewindestangen nimmt und nicht so wie ich  der das zuspät merkt und beim umbau sich ärgert warum die gewindestangen nur so wenig aus der Backplate rausgucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt war die Graka fertig umgebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und sollte wieder in den PC wandern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt begonn der Lüfter einbau. Was sich auch nicht schwierig gestaltete. Die Slotblende im PC einbauen und von außen Kontern und verschrauben. Lüfter auf die Profilschiene schrauben und das ganze unter die Graka an die Slotblende schrauben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

War etwas eng aber hat alles super geklappt. 
Doch jetzt ging der Spaß erst richtig los. Ich war mega überrascht die gut der Peter wirklich ist.

Zum Testen habe ich meine Ganzen Benchmarks ausgegraben und installiert.
Hier die Einstellungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Steht im nächstem Post... Hier war kein Plat mehr

* Die Ergebnisse die meine GTX 580 erziehlten waren. 

                      Ref.   27°C   Umgebungstemp                                   
Stock @   772/1544/2004;1013mV   

3DMark 11   :       X2107 
Grafik Score   :  1898
Temp Min   : 45.0°C
Temp Max :    87.0°C
3DMark Vantage GPU   Score :   14238   
  PCMark7 :    4104
  3DMark 06   : 18487
Unique Havean : 880(34,9)       



  Peter                                   Stock @   772/1544/2004;1013mV   

3DMark 11 : X2081
Grafik Score : 1872  
  Temp Min: 35.0°C 
  Temp Max : 64.0°C                   

Die Temperaturen sind echt bis in den Keller gegangen, bei Games bin ich jetzt ca. 25°C kühler was ich nicht erwartet habe und darum habe ich direkt ein OC drübergebügelt.

OC @   900/1800/2250;1113mV

                      3DMark 11   : X2395   
Grafik Score   : 2166
Temp Min   : 35.0°C
Temp Max   : 76.0°C
3DMark Vantage   GPU Score :   15262
  PCMark7   : 4105
3DMark 06   :    19773 
Unique Havean : 1016(40.3)   

Das OC ist 100% stabiel und das Bios der GTX580 habe ich geändert, sodas ich die Lüftersteuerung der Karte geunlocked habe. Die Lüfter sind flüsterleise.

Danke nochmal an Jackey555&Scholle_Satt für die super beratung


----------



## D@rk (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Hier die Einstellungen der Benchmarks.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(3DMark 05/06 = AA Quality 3; Anisotropic Level 16)


----------



## Seabound (31. Mai 2012)

Nette Umbauanleitung  Echt cool gemacht! Gefällt mir! Und die Ergebnisse sind auch richtig gut.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Mache ein How-To daraus


----------



## D@rk (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

ok wird gemacht

/edit: How-To ist jetzt offen


----------



## Jackey555 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Super Aktion. Schön das alles Geklappt hat und danke für die Rückmeldung. Da macht das Helfen deutlich mehr Spaß. Viel Spaß noch mit dem Peter


----------



## D@rk (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: GTX 580 Kühler (Zalman)*

Dankeschön ich bedank mich auf für die tolle hilfe  die lüfter sind jeden cent wert


----------

